# Il pranzo di Natalie



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

Il pranzo di natale come si sa è finalmente l'occasione per abbracciare e stare vicini alle persone più care, quelle persone che vorremmo abbracciare e con cui stare vicino ogni istante della nostra vita, ma per motivi contingenti a volte capita di vedere di rado, a volte mai, a volte evitare perfino di incrociare durante il corso dell'anno 

Ma poi finalmente nel giorno di Natale avere l'occasione di poter fattivamente pensare a loro, scegliere con cura e attenzione il regalo più adatto, vederle alla propria tavola sedute, e scherzarci e scambiare storie di vita in una giornata che vorremmo non finisse mai

Voi con chi passerete il giorno di Natale?


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2019)

Siamo tutti più buoni 
Io lo passerei da solo in montagna , al massimo col cane (cana)... Ma non si può!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pranzo di natale come si sa è finalmente l'occasione per abbracciare e stare vicini alle persone più care, quelle persone che vorremmo abbracciare e con cui stare vicino ogni istante della nostra vita, ma per motivi contingenti a volte capita di vedere di rado, a volte mai, a volte evitare perfino di incrociare durante il corso dell'anno
> 
> Ma poi finalmente nel giorno di Natale avere l'occasione di poter fattivamente pensare a loro, scegliere con cura e attenzione il regalo più adatto, vederle alla propria tavola sedute, e scherzarci e scambiare storie di vita in una giornata che vorremmo non finisse mai
> 
> Voi con chi passerete il giorno di Natale?


Con la mia famiglia , poi mamma suoceri e cognati 
È l’occasione per stare tutti insieme.
Anche semplicemente stare alla stessa tavola con i miei figli, cosa che ormai avviene sempre più raramente


----------



## Martes (24 Dicembre 2019)

Io sarò a lavorare così risolvo il problema senza sensi di colpa, anzi sentendomi pure in odor di santità di fronte a tante brave persone "eh poverina, lei deve lavorare"...


Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pranzo di natale come si sa è finalmente l'occasione per abbracciare e stare vicini alle persone più care, quelle persone che vorremmo abbracciare e con cui stare vicino ogni istante della nostra vita, ma per motivi contingenti a volte capita di vedere di rado, a volte mai, a volte evitare perfino di incrociare durante il corso dell'anno
> 
> Ma poi finalmente nel giorno di Natale avere l'occasione di poter fattivamente pensare a loro, scegliere con cura e attenzione il regalo più adatto, vederle alla propria tavola sedute, e scherzarci e scambiare storie di vita in una giornata che vorremmo non finisse mai
> 
> Voi con chi passerete il giorno di Natale?


Io sarò a lavorare così risolvo il problema senza sensi di colpa, anzi sentendomi pure in odor di santità di fronte a tante brave persone "eh _poverina _lei che deve lavorare"...


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Lavoriamo tutti e sei.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

Con i figli e loro partner.
Bellissimo


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Con tutti i parenti.


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pranzo di natale come si sa è finalmente l'occasione per abbracciare e stare vicini alle persone più care, quelle persone che vorremmo abbracciare e con cui stare vicino ogni istante della nostra vita, ma per motivi contingenti a volte capita di vedere di rado, a volte mai, a volte evitare perfino di incrociare durante il corso dell'anno
> 
> Ma poi finalmente nel giorno di Natale avere l'occasione di poter fattivamente pensare a loro, scegliere con cura e attenzione il regalo più adatto, vederle alla propria tavola sedute, e scherzarci e scambiare storie di vita in una giornata che vorremmo non finisse mai
> 
> Voi con chi passerete il giorno di Natale?


Chi è sta Natalie?
Pure alle francesi ti sei dato, zozzo!!!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

@Foglia niente francesi, che pigliano un grezzo come me le francesi?  
solo un errore di battitura


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Io sarò a lavorare così risolvo il problema


 baciata come al sito dalla fortuna sfacciata


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Foglia niente francesi, che pigliano un grezzo come me le francesi?
> solo un errore di battitura


Per la serie quando le correzioni automatiche svelano gli altarini


----------



## Martes (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> baciata come al sito dalla fortuna sfacciata


Quando sei tu a stendere i turni non è solo fortuna...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Quando sei tu a stendere i turni non è solo fortuna...


Meno male. A Natale la gente arriva al cenone tutta truccata.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Quando sei tu a stendere i turni non è solo fortuna...


Si dice che la fortuna vada inseguita..


----------



## Martes (24 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meno male. A Natale la gente arriva al cenone tutta truccata.


 ancora con questa storia?


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Vera (25 Dicembre 2019)

Da qualche anno il Natale non ha più lo stesso profumo. Lo passerò con gli amici.


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2019)

Buon anno nuovo a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

Buon 2020!


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 8542


Buon anno a te


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Ed inizia un nuovo decennio...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ed inizia un nuovo decennio...


Facciamocene una ragione!


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facciamocene una ragione!


----------

